

Students Settle with TurnItIn - edw519
http://a-non-a.blogspot.com/2009/08/students-settle-with-turnitin.html

======
bayareaguy
Perhaps instead of submitting papers via TurnItIn, they should submit links to
papers stored in Vanish[1].

1- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719067>

